

Laser scanner may allow passengers to take bottled drinks on planes again - pwg
http://www.gizmag.com/insight100-liquid-container-laser-scanner/21443/

======
bediger
In a larger sense, this is rubbish. It's a man-made rule that you can't take
bottled drinks (or can't take X for any X) on a flight. Not allowing bottled
drinks on flights is particularly stupid in light of exactly how the "two part
explosive" is made, and in light of what the goobers in the terror plot using
two part explosives wanted to blow up (the terminal).

This is like a headline saying that a dog has spent a frugalpopillion dollars
to figure out how to bite a postman. It's a "so what". The real headlines
ought to be about how the TSA and the USA feds are running roughshod over
constitutional rights. Frikken lapdog news outlets...

